# West Coast Clinic With Amber Kildow-Montgomery - March 7-8, 2009



## Howard Stables (Dec 12, 2008)

Howard Stables (www.HowardStables.com) will be hosting a clinic with Amber Kildow-Montgomery of Alexandria, Indiana, March 7-8, 2009 in Beaverton, Oregon.

Kildow-Montgomery Stables is the culmination of a lifelong passion for the small equine. Bruce Kildow ignited the passion by purchasing a few Shetland ponies in 1963 to keep the kids out of trouble. Little did he know that his purchase would lead to the establishment and great success of Kildow Stable, currently in their 44th year in the pony business.

In the 1960’s and 1970’s Bill and Steve Kildow showed such greats as Helen Joy (1977 Congress Grand Champion Mare-O) and Kilbro’s Willie Doo (6 time Congress Grand Champion Stallion-U). In the early 80’s Bill and Steve dispersed their Shetland herd and ventured into the Hackney venue where they have enjoyed great success raising and showing numerous show ring winners such as Kilbro’s Commander, Kilbro’s Precious Moments, Mr. Amigo, Arthur B. and Kilbro’s Image. In 2005 Kildow Stables was awarded the American Hackney Horse Society Breeder of the Year. Along side Bill during this success was his daughter Amber.

Amber trained and showed Hackneys under the Kildow Stables name until the spring of 2004 when she opened a new Shetland/Miniature Horse training facility, KM Stables, in Alexandria, IN. Since it’s inception KM Stables has had phenomenal success in the show ring. In their first four seasons of operation, KM Stable's ponies have garnered over 15 National Grand Champions, 15 World Grand Champions, 13 National Futurity Champions, 1 Sweepstakes Champion and 5 "Pony of the Year" titles.

This clinic will be geared towards the show ring.

There will be information on grooming, showing halter - both Shetland and Miniature Horse, starting the driving horse, what is being looked for in the different divisions and then seeing finished show horses.

Cost to participate without a horse is $100.00 for the week-end.

There are limited spots for participates who wish to bring their horse(s). Inquire on cost.

For more information please contact Kathy Howard at [email protected]


----------



## Howard Stables (Dec 20, 2008)

The registration form is now available on the online.

Go to www.HowardStables.com

Click on Registration Form under Amber Kildow-Montgomery Clinic.

Motels are listed at the bottom.

For more information email Kathy at [email protected]


----------



## Howard Stables (Jan 5, 2009)

We also plan to have a Tack Sale inconjuction with the Clinic.

So if you are planning on coming to the Clinic and you have tack for either Shetland ponies or Miniature Horses that you are no longer using or need bring it along.

Also show clothes.


----------



## Howard Stables (Feb 13, 2009)

We have had great response to our Clinic with Amber.

There are limited spots still available.

Don't miss out if you would like to attend.

Contact us today ( [email protected] )


----------

